# where is Rod????



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2008)

has anyone heard from Rod since he got back from this weekend camping? If so I must have missed hi.m


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

He is back, but his employee quit and he now has more work than he can handle.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

well I told him he had to pay them :laugh: maybe I need to go up there and give him a hand


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Was wondering myself if we had finally got under his skin or if his fingers were just sore from typing :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

well u guy's can't get that lucky  :laugh:  :laugh: ,, i have been busting my ,, u know what ,, doing on sight and at the shop stuff ,, but as of tonight ,, i'm caught up ,, yes clean slate for tomm ,, but i know i will get behind again ,, but it's part of the bussiness ,, and i must say ,, thanks to u all ,, for even thinking of me ,, whether it be good or bad ,, it's the thought ,, THANKS   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

One night without you Rod and they put out an alert.  :laugh:  Says a lot about Ya!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Damn ,, i need to run for president ,, better than the 2 we have running ,, but owuld not like the job ,,, couldn't get away rving ,, without those stupid secret service guy's watching my every move  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Man, Rod must really be working hard.  See him listed as being here but where is he hiding    Shhheee dont tell him but I may go back to the beach this next week for a few days.  Maybe the prices are cheaper and gas is down to 3.65


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

now ,, Nash if u said the word Beach ,, u know i would be there ,, but since i am on my own ,, lost 2 employees ,, the onsight and shop stuff is killing me ,, but a i am planning ,, still a 3 week trip to MB in late Aug ,, but we will see where that goes ,, no wait it's my life ,, and if i want to go to the beach ,, u know i will ,, infact i need to get the tan back ,, it's really fading ,, but if anyone needs a job i got 2 psitons open  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

He has even begged me to come work on a Forest River Motor Home for him.  HA


----------



## LEN (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Beach Beach Someone say beach. Just got back from 10 days at the family cabin on Orcas Island(San Juan Islands Washington state) As usual had a great time and was thinking of all of the employed and unemployed RVers. OH and the beach is 50' away in front of the cabin. Mid 80's and lots of sun "just right".

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Go ahead Len rub it in on Rod. U know how much he likes the beach and right now he is up to his neck in repairs :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

BEACH, did someone say beach.  I've been on the West Coast Beaches for the last 6 weeks.   :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

OK guys i see how u are ,, rubbing in the beach stuff ,, but when i'm at MB this late Aug ,, i'm gonna post every night about the beach  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

go get them Rod, I was supporting u


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Woops he is back :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

:bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :8ball:  :clown:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

We all got to get together and go help Rod   Since he fired all his help and now skinning his knuckles so bad he can't type and answer our problems :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

actually ... Nash i never left the skinning knuckles thingy ,, i jsut did the easy stuff at the shop and my (then) help did the onsight stuff ,, but i am getting used to being out in the feild agian ,, and kinda like it ,, but had to work all this weekend to get stuff caught up at the shop ,, and now gotta do a bunch of phone calls tomm ,, on a waranty issue ,, so that will set me back again ,, but most of my rv people are patient ,, they know the dealer will gt to them after they sun test them for atleast a week ,, i try to atleast find the prob within the same day ,, then it's up to the shipping of parts and such ,, but i'm doing ok ,, but i will still take time off when i want ,, life is too short to work 24/7 
  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Know what you mean Rod.  Wish I was closer as I would like to piddle around and help and at no charge.  Just enjoy doing work and tring to figure out the problems.  Maybe some good techs will look you up that need work.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

well i got to say this  Nash ,, THANKS ,, but i did put an add in the paper last week ,, so i'll wait and see ,, but i need a go to type person ,, and one that is not afraid to work in the climates ,, and most of all one that knows how to ADAPT AND OVERCOME ,, if u know what i mean ????     :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Yep, but they are a dying breed or already died


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

u have got that right ,, most now days want paid for every second they work ,, and if they can't find the prob in the first min or so ,, they bail ,, and say send it to the dealer ,, man the rv indutstrie is in for a long bad time ,, the way i see it ,, but it was the same in the auto bussiness ,,, what is the world of labor coming to ,, want to work 3 days a week ,, and get paid for 7 ,, that is where it's going ,, IMO    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :angry:


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Hey Rod I feel your pain. I fired two people last week. I had to work 7 days last week.  Applicants want top dollar, and want to work only when its convienent for them. I am still leaving for Rehoboth Beach this thurs. Some of the staff will have to work double shifts. Can't wait for the beach. Rod I will send you some sand


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Rod for President!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

well ,,, JIM ,, i didn't fire them ,, they quit ,, and not becuase of lack of work ,, my onsight was better than the shop stuff ,,,, but my best tech had some personal issues ,, and the other didn't like the 24/7 call outs  ,, so now it's just me ,, and as u i worked all 7 days this week ,,, but gonna put a stop to that ,, gonna quit the 24/7 call out ,, as of now ,, and will work saturdays (well some) but NO SUNDAYS ,, and this is form now on   :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

way tp go Rod, do over work yourself, enjoy life as much as you can, remember our runway is getting shorter everyday   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

trouble with my runway is it's for piper cubs and 747s are trying to land on it   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

Hang in there.  Winter's coming and you probably won't have enough work to keep you busy.  However, the tan is going to be harder to keep.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: where is Rod????

well that is for sure DL ,,, on the tan that is ,, but i do more remodeling in the off season ,, and that's a pain in it self ,, but it et's me thru ,,, and my heughbor don't mind it either (he makes the cabinets for me ) so i kinda stay busy all yr round ,, but thanks for the thought   :approve:     :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

